# Slingshot Of The Month - Apr 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - APR 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in The case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to nominate Tex Shooter and his 'Bazooka Star'

Posted on the 28th March - LINK


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

roots by Bob
http://slingshotforu...are-roots-good/







this one is unique, innovative, and extremely well executed, Bravo Bob!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate the Hammer Hunter from Sling Jim.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15154-pinned-hammer-hunter-laminate-in-oak-padauk/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

My nomination - Wombat's "Blackwood, Split Frame, Recurve"
Date posted: 17 March 2012 - 03:36 PM
Link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14954-one-for-bullseyeben-a-blackwood-split-frame-recurve/page__p__167847#entry167847


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

http://slingshotforu...-european-wood/

Torstens beautifull ebony and masur birch is my nomination..
http://slingshotforu...attach_id=17959


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like to nominate Alf's "avatar scorpion"... It has so many unique features, I would be proud making a slingshot like this

http://slingshotforu...vatar-scorpion/

good luck Alf


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to nominate Imperial's hammergrip slingshot. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15192-hammer-grip-slingshot/


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I hearby nominate Bob Fionda's "The Troll"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15099-the-natural-troll/page__hl__troll__fromsearch__1


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm nominating AKM's Hawthorne Laminate Hybrid posted March 7th.

As a new slingshot maker, Andy is really producing some impressive shooters!

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:18315]

LINK- http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


----------

